# Wolverine Brass issues



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

Newbie here, I searched and looked for similar topic, but could not find one unless it was in someother thread. If I overlooked it, flame suit is on.

My father always raived about how great this stuff was.

Over the last 2 years I figured I would give there products a whirl.

The cons

1.) The S-traps and any tubular bend. all tend to crack split. I have replaced 6 instances in the last year, all from other contractor installs

2.) The 8500 series pull out spout kitchen faucet, the threaded mounting tube pulled out after 3 days. 

3.) The 8500 series pull out spout kitchen faucet, (two instances) the spout body locks up and faucet will not swing. So the whole faucet moves when someone bears down on it to move the faucet to the 2nd bowl. This faucet has an uncanny resemblence to a Price Phister faucet I took out the other week that had this some problem. The supply lines coming out were identical

4.) The warranty lowdown. IF the customer/or contractor does not fill out the warranty card. the warranty is only one year.........one year from when you ordered it! so If it sat on the truck for one year and no card is filled out....no warranty.

The Pros

1.) the brass toilet bolts and tank bolts are nice
2.) the WB brand ball valves are nice and heavy


I promise no more negative comments on WB. I just got home from work today feeling disappointed in there tubular products. After replacing some WB tubular products today.

-Joel
Guardian Plumbing


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The past WB thread we had here was one of the boards greatest hits...

I'm sure this one will also not dissapoint.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hero Plumber said:


> Newbie here, I searched and looked for similar topic, but could not find one unless it was in someother thread. If I overlooked it, flame suit is on.


I find that hard to believe...
Or, maybe they are all locked away in the lounge...:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*4.) The warranty lowdown. IF the customer/or contractor does not fill out the warranty card. the warranty is only one year.........one year from when you ordered it! so If it sat on the truck for one year and no card is filled out....no warranty.*


*Aaaaaaaand I'm back. lol*


Delta? Lifetime...you can go 20 years back or more most times with ease.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pretty much #4 is a BS protection of sorts, and consider it a board meeting where the business model is "We understand that if we implement this design we will not only grow our profits at the cost of the consumer, but we'll exclude ourselves from any implied liability both from the initial product AND the tentative agreement with the original installer. 


Wolverine Brass? 


I'm not leaving. I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I think the 100 year warranty on faucet cartridge is pretty stupid. But the finish and faucet warranty is only 1 yr. That's ridiculous. Who is going to believe a 100 yr. warranty on a faucet part?!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Get your facts straight read below!

AS in my WB book it states word from word:

All Wolverine Brass faucets are manufactured under our highest standards of quality and workmanship. Every faucet is 100% tested prior to boxing. Wolverine warrants the original purchaser that our faucets will be drip free *FOR 100 YEARS* and all finish *excluding *oil rubbed bronze* to be free from defects in material and workmanship *FOR 100 Years.* Wolverine will replace *FREE OF CHARGE* during the warranty period any cartiage or finish that proves defective under normal use and service. *Defective cartridge or finish must be returned directly to Wolverine Brass for free replacement.*

*(One Year Warranty On Oil Rubbed Bronze Finishes)*

This warranty covers replacement of cartridges and finish only and does not include labor charges and / or damage incurred in installation. Finish warranty is not covered if finish is exsposed to extreme use of cleaners containing abrasives, alcohol, extreme cleaning, or chemical use, or damage due to abuse or neglect. ** Please see cleaning instructions provided with each faucet. This warranty excludes all industrial, commercial, and business usage of faucets and only pertains to residential use. Faucets used for other than residential use are covered by 1 year limited warranty from date of purchase.

have a good day you just got educated...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use the 17 Ga. tubular. 

Never a problem. 

And, I have never had an issue with a warranty. Course, I never had many warranty's . Besides, every thing out there has a warranty card that "must be filled out and sent in":whistling2:

Next


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I use the 17 Ga. tubular.
> 
> Never a problem.
> 
> ...


same here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont know anyone that would buy a Wolverine Brass faucet if they compared it with a Moen or Delta. They hafta be pushed hard by the person selling them.

Moen and Delta have better Warranty's, Designs, and LIFEtime Finishes.

I thinks its funny that Wolverine Brass even has the Oil Rubbed Bronze finish. There faucets are so ugly, ORB isn't going to help them.

Ive Plumbed some very nice homes, and been inside some very lush places. Wolverine Brass Faucets were never installed at any of them. NEVER


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

First I would like to say that to the OP for bringing up this divisive subject, thanks. It seems a simple search brought up many threads that have Wolverine Brass mentioned in them. But, I digress.

Put in whatever you want, and quit bashing on people that choose different. If you don't like a product fine, then don't put it in.

Seems kinda suspect that a new member would jump right in, and post such a descriptive thread about there dislike of a product. :whistling2:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Colgar said:


> same here.


2X.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

3KP said:


> Get your facts straight read below!
> 
> AS in my WB book it states word from word:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the "education." That is one reason why I'm here, to learn something from those who have experienced things or done things that I have not. I looked in the front of my WB catalog and found section with warranty information. I stand corrected.


----------



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> First I would like to say that to the OP for bringing up this divisive subject, thanks. It seems a simple search brought up many threads that have Wolverine Brass mentioned in them. But, I digress.
> 
> Put in whatever you want, and quit bashing on people that choose different. If you don't like a product fine, then don't put it in.
> 
> Seems kinda suspect that a new member would jump right in, and post such a descriptive thread about there dislike of a product. :whistling2:


 If you are talking to me. Typing wolverine brass into the search brings up one thread with a title of Wolverine brass. I glanced through a few threads, could not find what i was after. So i thought i would start a thread that could be referenced easily too. I wanted to see if anyone else on this continent had any issues. It is the internet, I am looking for other peoples opinion on the matter. I did add Pro's about there products. -Joel


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hero Plumber said:


> If you are talking to me. Typing wolverine brass into the search brings up one thread with a title of Wolverine brass. I glanced through a few threads, could not find what i was after. So i thought i would start a thread that could be referenced easily too. I wanted to see if anyone else on this continent had any issues. It is the internet, I am looking for other peoples opinion on the matter. I did add Pro's about there products. -Joel



I did not mention it out of malice. Check this out http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=321294

there is a great thread about Wolverine Brass Tub/shower valves, started by some jerk. There was a very heated debate about Wolverine Brass, but yes, you are correct, there was not much mention of the traps. Maybe we can revisit it, and go at it again for those who are in opposition to the company.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:detective::detective::detective::detective:


Indie said:


> I did not mention it out of malice. Check this out http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=321294
> 
> there is a great thread about Wolverine Brass Tub/shower valves, started by some jerk. There was a very heated debate about Wolverine Brass, but yes, you are correct, there was not much mention of the traps. Maybe we can revisit it, and go at it again for those who are in opposition to the company.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Well,i have been using WB for about 7 years and only had one ks faucet go bad on me "vacuum breaker went south on me"..... the quality is still top notch IMO.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been thinking of going with WB more and more lately with the crap that Delta, PP, Moen, AS, etc are starting to put out. I've had good luck with WB, but I haven't used them enough to see if they hold up or not. Of the few I have used, they been holding up so far.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use some wolverine products and over the years I can honestly say that their chromed brass is very good quality......havig said that about 10-15 years ago we had a bad batch...some would leak at the trap weir where the made the bend...the chrome plating sealed it somtimes and it would show up later. It happens.

Now I hate the faucets they make and the only reaso they make it is to fill the void in their product line.....so their customers have a product that no one can price shop easily.....its not that they are great quality. hell i can buy a total plastic faucet at home depot and on the box it will say "lifetime warranty". They know 99% of the people who buy it will never ask for the warranty to be honored.

See ya's:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is warranty that appealing anymore.....considering todays economy, public mindset...let me float this:
When money is loose I want to be taken care of in grand fashion with a big warranty and all the fluff.
When money is tight I just want it fixed, dont screw with me, I dont want to pay too much.
100 year warranty is ludicrous right now....people aren't sure if the country will make it much longer..or whether or not they will pay exessive taxes on utilities......

Buy WB if you want, especially if it doesnt cost more or make me have to listen to a story. I suspect this is more prevalent.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You won't see WB in high-end properties since they are not competing for that market. Almost all of their faucets are less than $125.00 and thus far we have had no trouble with any of their products. The quality and price point make WB an excellent value. :thumbup:

No experience with their tubular line.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> You won't see WB in high-end properties since they are not competing for that market. Almost all of their faucets are less than $125.00 and thus far we have had no trouble with any of their products. The quality and price point make WB an excellent value. :thumbup:
> 
> No experience with their tubular line.


im 130 plumber, and i approve this message:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> You won't see WB in high-end properties since they are not competing for that market. Almost all of their faucets are less than $125.00 and thus far we have had no trouble with any of their products. The quality and price point make WB an excellent value. :thumbup:
> 
> No experience with their tubular line.


Why dont you use the tubular products wolverine puts out?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Indie said:


> I did not mention it out of malice. Check this out http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=321294
> 
> there is a great thread about Wolverine Brass Tub/shower valves, started by some jerk. There was a very heated debate about Wolverine Brass, but yes, you are correct, there was not much mention of the traps. Maybe we can revisit it, and go at it again for those who are in opposition to the company.


 I clicked on it, to see who the jerk was:whistling2:, and got a "vBulletin message, no matches, try something else"

??


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

> Hero Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > The warranty lowdown. IF the customer/or contractor does not fill out the warranty card. the warranty is only one year.........one year from when you ordered it! so If it sat on the truck for one year and no card is filled out....no warranty.
> ...


----------



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> > Are you certain? Call WB and see what they say - I did.
> 
> 
> That is from the Rep


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hero Plumber said:


> PlumbCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > That is from the Rep
> ...


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Hero Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > I would go higher up . . . if they really took such a hard line, they would lose a lot of business. I bet less than 10% fill out those cards.
> ...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Any sign of acid drain cleaner on the tubular traps? That's one thing that will crack one pretty fast.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Herk said:


> Any sign of acid drain cleaner on the tubular traps? That's one thing that will crack one pretty fast.


Not on the ones i fod they were brand new. After having to go back on a couple i started the check them good before i installed them.

I check my work always by filling the fixture once or twice and check for leaks but these wolverine traps would not leak at that point...the chrome finish sealed it for a while then it would start leaking. Just a plain ol defect,it happens. They gave us new traps but thats it.......wow thank God for a warranty like that....it saved me 10.00 for a new trap. nevermind the hour for the callback:whistling2: But it happens


----------

